# Grubhub Policies Questions



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I was away from GH since last November doing DD.
Like the black sheep, I am now back.
My questions on current GH policy are the following.
I am asking for any penalties or deactivations, other than not getting priority scheduling, or
catering or any stuff like that.
1. Acceptance rate. And what is a normal acceptance rate? Right now, after a week, I am at around 30%
2. Dropping Block before the block starts.
3. Dropping Block while actually working it.
4. Cancelling order before pickup.
5. Picking up / dropping off times.

Question : Do I still have to call support to cancel a load, or can I do it thru the app?

Thank you everyone for your input in advance.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> I was away from GH since last November doing DD.
> Like the black sheep, I am now back.
> My questions on current GH policy are the following.
> I am asking for any penalties or deactivations, other than not getting priority scheduling, or
> ...


I stopped caring after the rate reductions.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I stopped caring after the rate reductions.


That is why I moved to DD to begin with.
But now, they are a million times better than the loads I was getting lately with DD. So I gave them a try and stayed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I was away from GH since last November doing DD.
> Like the black sheep, I am now back.
> My questions on current GH policy are the following.
> I am asking for any penalties or deactivations, other than not getting priority scheduling, or
> ...


I honestly pretty much ignore all the items you just mentioned and I've never got any nasty messages or warnings from them.

My acceptance is around yours and I've never heard a word from them.
The only bad I've ever heard from them is if I cancel an offer after I already accepted it will say "removed with penalty" but other than program level I have no idea what the penalty means.
You can cancel an offer before pick up without calling support only if you use the delivery is too far reason. Any others already accepted you have to call support.
It's hard to know too much with them because they don't share all the information they have on you. For example I know the restaurants are asked to rate the drivers but they don't tell you that or what your rating is.

In 3 years I've never got a warning from them so I just keep doing what I'm doing. Other than program level they seem to pretty much leave you alone unless you start playing games with the pick up and drop off times if they suspect you're multi apping. That, fraudulent behavior, or restaurants reporting you for bad behavior are the only reasons I've ever heard for a deactivation from GH.

If you order "a little something extra" on O&P orders that's an instant deactivation.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I honestly pretty much ignore all the items you just mentioned and I've never got any nasty messages or warnings from them.
> 
> My acceptance is around yours and I've never heard a word from them.
> The only bad I've ever heard from them is if I cancel an offer after I already accepted it will say "removed with penalty" but other than program level I have no idea what the penalty means.
> ...


I can live with that. And your number 3 is good to know. Too far.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I can live with that. And your number 3 is good to know. Too far.


YES! anything I've ever bailed on after accepting it has been TOO FAR!  Just last week I was told an order would be ready in about 20 minutes. I fat fingered the app and accidentally hit got order!!! No way to cancel after that so I had to sit there and wait. My own fault.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> YES! anything I've ever bailed on after accepting it has been TOO FAR!  Just last week I was told an order would be ready in about 20 minutes. I fat fingered the app and accidentally hit got order!!! No way to cancel after that so I had to sit there and wait. My own fault.


Im still having a little trouble accurately estimating the distance of the delivery. That was one area that DD was better at, with no guesswork. Now, I have make sure the scaling on the map is right, and the areas are all showing up. Simply put, more work, but what can you do? I have been off for some of them, but even those were still uner 1 mile / $, so I guess I'm ok.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Im still having a little trouble accurately estimating the distance of the delivery. That was one area that DD was better at, with no guesswork. Now, I have make sure the scaling on the map is right, and the areas are all showing up. Simply put, more work, but what can you do? I have been off for some of them, but even those were still uner 1 mile / $, so I guess I'm ok.


Yeah, with GH you put more miles because the zone is so big and you have to "best guess" how far the drop off is. I have tracked rev/mi diligently for 4 years. I have spreadsheets from each year and each app going back to 2017. When I say rev/mi I include ALL DEAD miles. In other words all miles driveway to driveway. It breaks down:


DoorDash $1.67 per mile
UE $1.47 per mile
GH $1.45 per mile But a much higher gross than DD/UE
Uber X when multiplier surge existed 0.72 to 0.90 per mile
Uber X / Lyft with no surge 0.48 to 0.62 per mile.
You can see over 4 years a big difference in rev/mile by app. You can also see why I stopped taking pax on Uber and Lyft once they eliminated the multiplier surge.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

My acceptance rate on GH is 3% and has been for months and I still have to call if I swiped already arrived at the restaurant, if I accept and then see the order is 30 mins to an HOUR out before ready I cancel with reason I don't have the right equipment. I don't think they care at this point because they will be going out of business soon.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I honestly pretty much ignore all the items you just mentioned and I've never got any nasty messages or warnings from them.
> 
> My acceptance is around yours and I've never heard a word from them.
> The only bad I've ever heard from them is if I cancel an offer after I already accepted it will say "removed with penalty" but other than program level I have no idea what the penalty means.
> ...


Ditto.

I did not realize there were instances where you didn’t have to call support to cancel. And because of that I declined more offers in GrubHub than the other apps. My acceptance rate is currently at 10% but that doesn’t really mean anything to me.


----------

